# Made me sick



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Last night i was driving through town here...........and had a very large racked buck walk in front of my car into a small wooded area in the railroad yard.............he was limping badly had been shot in the front shoulder it actually looked like a pretty good hit..........i stopped my car and walked up within 5 yards of this buck before it TRIED to run off..........it fell 3 times within about 40 yards............i didnt want to see this beautiful deer go to waste from some idiot shooting it and not bothering to track it and find it..........i called the local police to TRY to get permission to finish it off with my crossbow.........after 10 minutes of being on hold they gave me the number for the local game warden.........called his number and of course got a anwering machine..........by this time i had WASTED 30 minutes or more and decided to go back and see if the deer was still laying where it had last fallen down in a ditch alongside of a small field............it was gone.......i guess all i can hope is that the deer survives and doesnt go to waste.........i never did get a call back from the game warden............WHAT IS THE ACTUAL LAWS ABOUT FINISHING OFF A BADLY WOUNDED ANIMAL ??? I WOULD HAVE BEEN WILLING TO EAT A BUCK TAG AND TAG THIS DEER IF I HAD TO...............I JUST DIDNT WANT TO BREAK ANY LAWS !!! :!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

my brother had the same scenario but with a doe. He tried to get hold of the game warden and you guest it, no answer. I imagine there has to be some kind of "good faith" doctrine that protects the shooter when all he/she is trying to do is put the poor animal out of its misery. Right now some coyotes are probably having one hell of a meal. Too bad it had to suffer.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If it is legal to shoot the animal where it is (inside city limits, near a road, whatever) If it is during legal hunting hours and shot by legal means (bow during archery etc.) and you tag it, then it is legal. Outside legal shooting hours or in an area where you are not allowed to use a bow or a gun, then a law enforcement officer has to make the kill and give you a carcass receipt.

We all need to act responsibly. Responsibility is important. The world would be a better place if we all did the right thing.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> If it is legal to shoot the animal where it is (inside city limits, near a road, whatever) If it is during legal hunting hours and shot by legal means (bow during archery etc.) and you tag it, then it is legal. Outside legal shooting hours or in an area where you are not allowed to use a bow or a gun, then a law enforcement officer has to make the kill and give you a carcass receipt.
> 
> We all need to act responsibly. Responsibility is important. The world would be a better place if we all did the right thing.


And the right thing to do is put the animal down to not make it suffer.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I will always do the right thing! I would have shot it! legal or not. wether it rots away or i tagged it, id rather pay a fine then see a poor animal suffer


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Although it was most used for woodpecker in PA, there is the
SSS rule- Shoot, shovel and shut up.

I had a bunny that came in my yard that was hit by a car. It's back legs and spine where smashed and it was pulling itself by it's front legs. It was out of season but I took care of it humanely and without calling the police or the game warden. 

I know, deer > bunny right?

I've never had a situation like yours. Have a idea what I would have done but it's all hypothetical until your faced with it I guess. 

Good job trying!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

worst part was this buck was a true trophy that anyone would have loved to have shot themselves and now it is going to go to waste. My heart said shoot it so it didnt suffer but my brain said NOPE...........i didnt want to get sighted for illegally killing a deer AFTER DARK............i would have definitely been willing to use my buck tag on it so it didnt go to waste but i didnt get a call back not even the next day .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> worst part was this buck was a true trophy that anyone would have loved to have shot themselves ..........i would have definitely been willing to use my buck tag on it so it didn't go to waste.



I have to ask, would you have been as willing if it was a little basket rack 6 point?

The only reason is because in your first post you describe it as a "very large racked buck" and now you say the "worst part was this buck was true trophy" Worst part for who??????

Does that size of the buck really matter or is it just the right thing to do to put them out of their misery, doe or buck


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Worst part for who??????
> 
> Does that size of the buck really matter or is it just the right thing to do to put them out of their misery, doe or buck


the $64,000 question(s)


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I have to ask, would you have been as willing if it was a little basket rack 6 point?
> 
> The only reason is because in your first post you describe it as a "very large racked buck" and now you say the "worst part was this buck was true trophy" Worst part for who??????
> 
> Does that size of the buck really matter or is it just the right thing to do to put them out of their misery, doe or buck


I believe he was just saying that it made him sick to see a nice trophy buck go to waste because it was going to go to rot , when me or someone else that has never gotten a nice buck could of had the chance to shoot it this year or next year.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I would put down a buck or a doe............doesnt matter to me ...........the animal was suffering and it also makes ALL hunters look bad when there is wounded animals running around IN TOWN.........PETA and groups like that do NOT need any more fuel added to their fires............i was simply saying it is a shame to see a wonderful animal like that go to waste when MANY guys never get a shot at a buck that size in their entire lifetime...............buck or doe DOESNT MATTER this animal was suffering............PERIOD. I have a very nice 8 pt mounted now and i am not that desperate to take a buck trust me..........kinda ticks me off that someone would imply that about me...........SORRY i made this post .............i guess some people are way too quick to judge.......... Only made the post to see IF there was any special rules when it comes to finding wounded animals especially in town like this one was !!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

tcba1987 I would have thought and wanted to do the same thing myself . I give you credit for contacting the proper people before making a hasty decision and putting yourself in a predictiment . I am an absolute sucker for injured deer . Last year I was after a big buck on the property and instead I shot a very large spike that was severly injured in the shoulder . Sometimes you gotta do the right thing regardless of what the rules are. Cause apparently you care more about an injured deer than the local officials ! I commend you for trying to do the right thing !!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I commend you for your efforts, sorry you weren't able to put it down as it needed.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree that your sentiments were in the right place. Unfortunately principles often fall short in a court room as a defense. The compassionate urge to end suffering is commendable. Too many people in the world today have lost that connection with other life. I wasn't trying to bust your hump, just giving you the legal aspects.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

TCBA1987 a few years back I posted here that I took a 6pt from the ditch, of course he was not walking through town, from along a state hiway road that he could not get up. I drove past it and came back, stood by it's side and he balled trying to get up. Went back to the truck, got my 44, used my buck tag. I could not lift him into the truck and a state road crew fella drove by and help me out. The people on this board went both ways but the most agreed I did the humane thing. I did not question what I did was not right, I felt it was. It was not because I did not fill my buck tag, I already had 2 does for meat and was satisfied for the year. Like you said I've taken bigger bucks than this one. I would not hesitate to do it again on any animal that was suffering.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Its a shame that the law prohibits people to do the right thing due to the people who have broken the law in the first place(poachers)


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with all the posts. If the rules are bent for the sake of a dying deer then nit wits all over would simply shot anything they see and tell the athorities that they put it out of its misery. I would do what I felt was right and only I would know about it. In sports we have a saying, "champions are made when no one is watching". Alot of good things are done when no one is watching! You my friend, had great intentions but just tried to follow the law.

If you would have done right by the deer, than you would have been wrong by the law. If you have done right by the law.......you know where i'm going.

This was a no win situation. You have compassion and you were only guilty of looking for some understanding.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

About 5 years ago while going hunting we kicked some deer out of the woods in the morning. It was still dark but about a minute after they ran off we heard a car slam on their brakes. When we came out of the woods and headed to the truck we saw a doe laying on the side of the road with its back legs broke and it couldn't get up. We called the local police and they said that they were busy but we could put it down and bring it to the station. We did and loaded it up headed to the PD and they came out checked it over and gave us a tag/receipt for the deer.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

If the deer was that hurt when you last seen him I would bet he is probably dead somewhere not too far from there. I would let the landowner know about the deer where you last seen him(if possible) Perhaps he knows somebody who may have hit the deer and not found him. If the deer was hit in the shoulder without a pass through there is a good chance that he did not leave a good blood trail for the hunter to follow up on. Anyhow I would have let the landowner know about the deer and would have finished him off if he allowed.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Problem is if you make it legal to humanly kill a deer in a situation like this, you know how badly people will take advantage of this. There will be hundreds of deer tagged in that were "humanly" killed every week if not day, think spot lighters are bad now?

You did the right thing in making the calls, If it was me I would have also put a bolt through its heart and walked away and left it to nature to reclaim. Animal shouldnt have to suffer like that, but you also shouldn't benefit from the situation.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a similar situation a few years back. We were doing a deer drive with 4 people and one border of the drive was a road. A small group of deer took off across the road instead of turning up through the woods. As they were crossing, a van was going by and hit one of the does, breaking it's back leg. The deer rolled down the embankment and stopped against a fence that it could not jump anymore. I felt terrible that we had cause the deer/vehicle collision by doing our deer drive. Fortunately, the vehicle and passenger were undamaged. The deer was very much alive, but obviously had a broken leg. A survey crew was out there also surveying the road. As I was walking out of the woods, they were discussing the possibility of using a machete to finish off the deer. What I did next, I would do again without a second thought.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was told by the local sherriff and gw that if the animal can get up and get away on its own, they have to let it go. More than likely in your case, they would have let the animal go, even though it was suffering, and probably going to die.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I see all of the compassion for the deer on here, which is great. But, with all of this being said one of the worst ways to kill a deer in which most hunters are guilty of is by putting on gun drives. There are usually deer getting legs shot off, getting hit in the rear, etc b/c hunters shoot at deer at full sprint. Again, I am glad people have compassion for the deer as I do but many of the wounded deer out there happen during drives. I just dont understand it!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

marshal45 said:


> I see all of the compassion for the deer on here, which is great. But, with all of this being said one of the worst ways to kill a deer in which most hunters are guilty of is by putting on gun drives. There are usually deer getting legs shot off, getting hit in the rear, etc b/c hunters shoot at deer at full sprint. Again, I am glad people have compassion for the deer as I do but many of the wounded deer out there happen during drives. I just dont understand it!


It's not just deer drives. I saw a guy gut shot a Doe (walking) with a muzzleloader at 20 YARDS!!!!! Luckily, we found the deer, but it goes to show that it is not just deer drives that lead to wounded deer.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just saw a buck on the tv news. it had an arrow going down thru his eaybrow . it seems it never hit the eye itself,but the arrow was stuck in the skin of both lower and upper eyebrow. get proficient with you weapon and don't take them annie oakley shots. you never know what else you might bag illegally!!!


----------

